# ASK: 811 Component video levels



## gsel (Jan 21, 2004)

Is it just my unit, or is there an ongoing issue with low video levels on the component output of an 811? I had read something about the DVI outs, which I think was fixed, but I do not remember anything about the components. My old 6000 had normal levels, but my 811 is quite a bit darker.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Usually I hear this exact comment in terms of DVI being darker than Component. They did make changes to DVI, my LCD was saturated in brightness after P269 I think it was. Component being darker is not a complaint I recall hearing before. Just a reminder that most mid to high end displays have independent picture settings between inputs.


----------



## gsel (Jan 21, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Just a reminder that most mid to high end displays have independent picture settings between inputs.


I guess my Toshiba CRT is not high end enough because I have to keep changing brightness levels when I change to/from the 811 input from any other input (component, composite, s-video or tuner). I never had to do this with the 6000.


----------

